# Entitlement



## endleg (Dec 17, 2009)

Good evening, could anybody advise me on the approx Dole entitlement
for a 20hr per week part time worker, recently laid off. Many thanks.


----------



## MRVT (May 17, 2008)

endleg said:


> Good evening, could anybody advise me on the approx Dole entitlement
> for a 20hr per week part time worker, recently laid off. Many thanks.


I think it will depend on how long you were in the system for and whether or not you had a legit work contract.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

endleg said:


> Good evening, could anybody advise me on the approx Dole entitlement
> for a 20hr per week part time worker, recently laid off. Many thanks.


it depends on how long you paid into the system & how much, and whether or not you have dependents - and it doesn't last 'forever' 

you need to get yourself to the INEM office to find out


I read somewhere that you have to apply within 2 weeks of becoming unemployed, but I don't know for sure if that's true


----------

